# HMS Enterprise at Cardiff 2014



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

Not quite sure if I am posting this in the correct place but.....
Short video of HMS Enterprise visit to Cardiff March 2014.
Just a compilation of stills and video of the ship leaving.
Youtube Link:

http://youtu.be/rYPNjaVLFTE


----------



## iain789 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting, very nice, I enjoyed that.


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Iain, you're welcome.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day adrian walker,sm.30th march.2014.20:45.re:h.m.s.enterprise at cardiff 2014.fine looking vessel.great video.thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

Well out of the harbour and the starboard side fenders are still hanging over the side.
The aft one is actually dragging in the water !
1.5 out of 10 for seamanship.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Adrian. Nice piece of work.


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for your comments above, I particularly like the one about the fender dragging in the water. I suppose one could argue that it is a fairly narrow channel even at high tide, and with the barrage wall close to starboard........ no, that's not gonna cut it.....
Let's keep standards up !!


----------

